# مشاكل الارسال في الظروف البيئيةالمحيطة وطرق حلها



## باسل قربون (2 يناير 2011)

اعداد الطالبة : رنا صوفان 
اشراف الدكتور المهندس: محمد نجيب صلاحو
حيث تحتوي حلقة البحث هذه عن انتقال الاشارات بين المرسل والمستقبل والمشاكل التي تواجهها وطرق حل هذه المشاكل
وللتحميل .................

http://www.4shared.com/file/8AQH4MBN/__online.html​


----------



## Abdul twab (10 يناير 2011)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## OUFASOUFA (17 يناير 2011)

Thnks


----------



## يوسف السقاف (18 يناير 2011)

ما شاء الله بحث قيم جدا ،، واللي عجبني فيه طريقة الشرح المبسطة جدا للـ ofdma إضافة إلى الأشكال التوضيحة 
الله يجزاك ألف خير


----------



## صلاح رحومة (18 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالمجيد الجزولي (19 يناير 2011)

ارجوا مساعدتي فانا جديد في هذا المنتدي


----------



## samerco99 (27 يوليو 2011)

للاسف لم اجد الملف


----------



## مهندسة امة الرحمن (28 يوليو 2011)

لو تفضلتم تضعوا رابط الملف


----------

